# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Various maps

## mapmage

More of my badly written maps. I promise you, THE LETTERING WILL GET BETTER

----------


## KaiAeon

Middle Earth  I like CamScanner2. It has a nice flow.

----------

